# snake ID , cairns



## maddog-1979 (Aug 17, 2014)

a mate up in cairns just posted this on facebook, anyone know what kind of snake this is? just over a mtr long


----------



## baker (Aug 17, 2014)

It is a keelback (_Tropidonophis mairii_)_. _Body shape, head shape, you can see some of the scale keeling, its size and colour all point to it being a keelback. A very good looking one as well. 
Cheers Cameron


----------



## maddog-1979 (Aug 17, 2014)

thanks baker. general consensus has been keelback, just none of us have seen one that colour before


----------



## RedFox (Aug 17, 2014)

The last keelback I saw was a similar colour. That was in Brinsmead.  They do have a fair bit of variation.


----------



## mikey_mike (Aug 22, 2014)

Had no idea keelbacks were that beautiful.
Thanks


----------



## sarah_m (Aug 22, 2014)

I saw one that looked identical to that a couple of years ago in a pond near Daintree Village.


----------

